# New waterfowl shotgun



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Money isn't an issue, I just need to buy me a new 12 gauge to finish the season out. My benelli is not working correctly. I have been looking at the beretta a400 but not sure, heard the coating falls off pretty quick. Let's hear what you all have to say.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the Beretta Extrema 2 ....love it and have had absolutely no issues with it!! I would buy another one tomorrow if I lost this one today.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> Money isn't an issue, I just need to buy me a new 12 gauge to finish the season out. My benelli is not working correctly. I have been looking at the beretta a400 but not sure, heard the coating falls off pretty quick. Let's hear what you all have to say.


I am not a benelli guy just to disclose that, I have seen too many load touchy benelli's before but a lot of people love them. My buddy has a beretta a400.....it's a sweet gun. I have a beretta al390, 15 years old and still going strong. I love beretta's!!!!! They are the "ak 47's" of semi auto shotguns, meaning that they will eat any load and go bang bang bang. There are other solid choices out there but since you mentioned the a400 I thought I would chime in on beretta's.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SX3 8) That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Now for something completely different,

http://www.chiappafirearms.com/product/2628

how about that triple barrel break action?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats up with your Benelli? They have great customer service and you can send it in and they will give it a rebuild if necessary and you just pay shipping costs to them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

massmanute said:


> Now for something completely different,
> 
> http://www.chiappafirearms.com/product/2628
> 
> how about that triple barrel break action?


Ha ha that gun is so ugly it makes me want to hit a baby in the face!

Cool idea though :mrgreen:


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

It will fire the first shot then jam on the second, eject that out and fire the third **** just fine. Keeps doing it, it's super clean, just lots of loads through it and I have a snow goose hunt booked for this spring and didn't want to take the chance if it not being back in time. Plus it is always nice to have extra guns.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> SX3 8) That's all I have to say about that.


You probably know this already, but Fowlmouth is the authority on all things waterfowl. Listen to him. ;-)

I've had my SX3 for quite awhile and I couldn't be happier. It works flawlessly, cycling anything from target loads to 3 1/2" coyote Hevi-Shot. I highly recommend it.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Clarq said:


> You probably know this already, but Fowlmouth is the authority on all things waterfowl. Listen to him. ;-)
> 
> I've had my SX3 for quite awhile and I couldn't be happier. It works flawlessly, cycling anything from target loads to 3 1/2" coyote Hevi-Shot. I highly recommend it.


I have been shooting my SX3 for a couple of seasons as well. I have been very impressed with it's durability. I have never had any issues with it. I would put a plug in for the SX3 as well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> It will fire the first shot then jam on the second, eject that out and fire the third **** just fine. Keeps doing it, it's super clean, just lots of loads through it and I have a snow goose hunt booked for this spring and didn't want to take the chance if it not being back in time. Plus it is always nice to have extra guns.


Send it to Benelli, sounds like you have worn out the shell latch and or feed ramp piece.

As for new ones
If your not much into 3 1/2" loads check out the beretta A300, I have one and it's a great gun. They do make a beretta a300 xtreama, which is a 3 1/2" gun, it's basically the old Xterma II, think they run around 1k.

I'm not much of a fan of the maxis/SX3's they don't fit me well


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

i have an Sx3 for sale if youre interested pm me


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I love my SX3. I have also shot everything from light trap loads to 3.5" T shot for coyotes with not one single issue.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Ended up buying a new a400 and love the gun, was able to take it out for the last day of the duck hunt, no ducks were flying but shot plenty of rabbits. It is one fast shooting gun.


----------

